# [Python] Petite boullette [Résolue]

## SiOu

Voila en faite j'avais deux version de python la 2.4.4-r7 et la 2.5.1-r4 , sauf quen voulant suprimé la version 2.4.x et bin en faite jai suprimé les deux versions  :Mad:  , mais voila jai compilé a la main la version 2.5.x ( avec configure make make install ) ( grace a cela emerge refonctionnait ) jai ensuite put emerger la derniere version de python via portage. 

Apres cela je tentais de faire un python-updater sauf que le probleme c'est quil trouvait pas l'ancienne version de mon python alors manuellement je lui indiqué mes deux anciennes versions , sauf que voila mes programmes en python ne fonctionnent toujours pas   :Confused:  , jai donc  réinstaller la version 2.4.x mais rien ny fait.

 *Quote:*   

> siou@localhost ~ $ deluge
> 
> Traceback (most recent call last):
> 
>   File "/usr/local/bin/deluge", line 42, in <module>
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> siou@localhost ~ $ eve
> 
> Single-user install...
> 
> This is the update checker... 
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> localhost siou # emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.1.3.19 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.2.2, glibc-2.7-r0, 2.6.22-gentoo-r6 x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

Jai aussi réemerge les packets suivant :

 *Quote:*   

> dev-python/gnome-python dev-python/gnome-python-desktop dev-python/gnome-python-extras 
> 
> 

 

sans plus de succé   :Sad: 

Merci d'avanceLast edited by SiOu on Tue Nov 27, 2007 9:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lefoid

Salut

J'ai eu un peu le même souci récemment. Quand tu installes Python avec (./configure, make et make install),

il ne s'installe pas au même endroit qu'avec emerge.

L'un s'installe dans /usr/bin/ et l'autre dans /usr/local/bin.

Du coup, tu peux à nouveau "emerger" Python, ça va fonctionner. Sauf que le Python utilisé n'est pas le bon,

c'est à dire celui que tu viens d'"emerger". 

Pour revenir dans une config à peu près correcte, j'ai dû effacer le Python mis par l'install manuelle et créer

un lien symbolique entre le Python "emerger" et l'emplacement du Python manuel (c'est peut-être pas très clair   :Confused:  )

Ensuite, un 

```
emerge python
```

 suivi d'un 

```
revdep-rebuild
```

 a fait le reste.

Des spécialistes pourront sans doute être plus clair !

Bon courage.

----------

## SiOu

jai fait un lien comme tu as dit du python de /usr/bin dans le python du /usr/local/bin ( tout en suprimant les lanceur du usr/local/bin ) , et ensuite un emerge python et revdep-rebuild ( qui me trouve rien a reemerger ) , mais makheuresement les logiciels python ne fonctionnent toujours pas

----------

## Mickael

equery depends python et tu les ré-emerges tous.

----------

## truc

oh les gens! la communauté?! Pourquoi personne n'a suggéré  les packages 'binaires' trainant je ne sais plus trop où?

=>  En plus y'a de l'aide dans la FAQ (sisi vous pouvez cliquer! J'suis sûr que pas mal d'entre nous ne l'ont même pas remarqué (ou ne s'en souviennent plus  :Wink:  ) )

=> I unmerged python... ensuing problems....

=> file:///usr/share/amsn/AGREEMENT

=> http://dev.gentooexperimental.org/binpkg/

----------

## geekounet

 *truc wrote:*   

> oh les gens! la communauté?! Pourquoi personne n'a suggéré  les packages 'binaires' trainant je ne sais plus trop où?
> 
> =>  En plus y'a de l'aide dans la FAQ (sisi vous pouvez cliquer! J'suis sûr que pas mal d'entre nous ne l'ont même pas remarqué (ou ne s'en souviennent plus  ) )
> 
> => I unmerged python... ensuing problems....
> ...

 

C'est ce que je lui avait dit de faire sur IRC  :Wink:  mais il a préféré compiler à la main ...

----------

## truc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> ...C'est ce que je lui avait dit de faire sur IRC  mais il a préféré compiler à la main ...

 

Ahhhhh... ces gentoistes  :Laughing: 

Bon c'est vrai que c'est surement plus interessant comme ça mais bon  :Smile: 

----------

## ultrabug

Bon a part ça, c'est quoi ton pseudo sous Eve ?  :Smile:  Je te laisse deviner le mien...

----------

## SiOu

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *truc wrote:*   oh les gens! la communauté?! Pourquoi personne n'a suggéré  les packages 'binaires' trainant je ne sais plus trop où?
> 
> =>  En plus y'a de l'aide dans la FAQ (sisi vous pouvez cliquer! J'suis sûr que pas mal d'entre nous ne l'ont même pas remarqué (ou ne s'en souviennent plus  ) )
> 
> => I unmerged python... ensuing problems....
> ...

 

Oui bon jai la compilation facile   :Laughing:  désolé  :Smile: 

Merci a tous pour vos idées/solutions

----------

